# Fast & Furious Nissan GT-R Stolen



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Thieves have made off with that oh so sexy Nissan GT-R from the most recent Fast & Furious film. The car was being stored, along with several other vehicles, at a facility in Sun Valley, Los Angeles. The thieves were no doubt aware that the vehicle was inside the facility when they broke through the metal door and drove off with the car, paying no attention to the other vehicles inside. The thieves did, however, damage both a Porsche Boxster and a classic Studebaker in the process.

While looking like every SpoCom fan's wet dream, the blue R34 GT-R is actually a GT-S model that was transformed by pro driver Chris Milano over two years. Fast & Furious lead Paul Walker drove the car in the movie.

The car is estimated to be worth roughly $75,000 ("More than you can afford pal"), however, it was not insured as it was only being used for promotional purposes.

There is no word on if the police have any leads on who stole the car, but we think they should check the garage of Nicolas Cage, Mr. Gone in 60 Seconds himself. Either that, or it's currently being chopped up and sold to other Skyline owners as "overnight parts from Japan."

More: *Fast & Furious Nissan GT-R Stolen* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

75,000.00

LOL thats a load of BS right there... 

a GTR34 in japan doesnt even sell for that much, a GTS R34 sells for about 20,000$ so even though they have no insurance they are spoofing up the value of the car...

as for the theives who stole it.... they are dumb as shit... the parts on the car arent worth much and they will be easily tracked... they should have stole the other vheicles as they are worth more internationally than the shitty GTS R34 skyline they stole.... lol rookies


----------



## pachi zeron (Jul 3, 2009)

Is that a joke? There's no way.. weren't they thinking straight? Plus, the guys who took the car can easily be traced.


----------

